# Removing the Optiplex GX620 front I/O Panel



## harryboyne (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi guys,

I have just received a GX620 which is not switching on. It appears that the USB port was damaged at the front, causing the PC to not boot.

I have purchased a new front I/O panel but cannot understand how to remove the old one. I see the bottom end of the screw, and can't get to the front as there is a metal caddy in the way (for floppy/DVD drives).

I'm sure there's an easy way to do it without removing the motherboard (which doesn't seem to help!) see - http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/opgx620/en/ug/A02/sffiopan.htm

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers,
Harry


----------



## harryboyne (Aug 26, 2011)

Just in case the question is asked - I have removed the DVD drive, heatsink and front fan so there is nothing in the way of the I/O panel except for the metal caddy!!

I have even tried using pliers to unscrew the wrong side of the screw but it proved too difficult!

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do you have the desktop or minitower GX620?


----------



## harryboyne (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry, I have the SFF - I forgot to say and just had the link!

I have tried those instructions but they seem to be getting me nowhere!!


----------



## harryboyne (Aug 26, 2011)

Bit more information, not sure if it helps:
That metal caddy looks like you should be able to move it up (to get the I/O panel free). The problem is that there is a "no-headed, just round screw" that seems to be holding the caddy in place.

Ideas?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's a rivet, for the SFF you have to remove the board, If I remember correctly there is only 1 screw and the I/O panel slide to the rear of the bracket and out, with the motherboard installed the ram slots are in the way of sliding it back.


----------



## harryboyne (Aug 26, 2011)

Taken the mobo out but still can't work out how to get the internal screw out. The caddy won't move!!


----------



## harryboyne (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry for over-posting but the RAM chips are not too near the I/O panel.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The screw goes through a bracket into the I/O panel.


----------



## harryboyne (Aug 26, 2011)

The head of the screw is on the card, and the other end is going though a metal hole (holding it in place). I can't get to the head as the "caddy" is in the way.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I'm drawing a blank, just can't remember what holds the front cover or drive bay in.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

It could help if you could upload some pictures of it.


----------



## harryboyne (Aug 26, 2011)

I will do soon but running from a tablet so unable to upload.

There are three 'levels' on this metal caddy, first is laptop DVD drive size, next is floppy/media card reader size, and next is smaller. Where there is meant to be empty space, there is a big metal block, which is stopping my access to the screw. Hope this makes sense (let me know if it doesn't!)


----------



## harryboyne (Aug 26, 2011)

Here are two pictures below. The first shows the card, and the next shows the "caddy" (I have added an arrow to where the screw is, you may need to zoom in) - embedded from Flickr and have also uploaded.


----------



## harryboyne (Aug 26, 2011)

Any ideas? I am very close to getting a screwdriver and forcing the ribbon cable out (and breaking it)!!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try removing the side cover from the bottom side.


----------



## harryboyne (Aug 26, 2011)

What side cover do you mean? Nothing seems to be removable (easily at least!!)


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

See if this is any help http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/opgx620/en/ug/A02/sindex.htm


----------



## harryboyne (Aug 26, 2011)

Been reading that for some time -http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/opgx620/en/ug/A02/sffiopan.htm

Absolutely no help though - see picture, screw so far down! It seems that I can easily get to the screw IF I can pull the ribbon out - which seems near impossible without force (but easy if the screw is out!)


----------



## harryboyne (Aug 26, 2011)

Any suggestions? Sorry to nag!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

removing the board looks like the only way 
Manuals 



Back to Contents Page 

Dell™ OptiPlex™ GX620
User's Guide 

I/O Panel 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I/O Panel 
Removing the I/O Panel
CAUTION: Before you begin any of the procedures in this section, follow the safety instructions located in the Product Information Guide. 
CAUTION: To guard against electrical shock, always unplug your computer from the electrical outlet before removing the computer cover. 

Follow the procedures in "Before You Begin." 


Remove the system board. 


Disconnect all cables that are connected to the I/O panel. 


Note the routing of the control panel cables as you remove them from the computer so that you can replace them correctly.


----------



## harryboyne (Aug 26, 2011)

I've read that! I have followed all of these steps but need the metal plate/caddy out of the way as can't do the screw!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi there is this one Documentation which may differ


----------



## harryboyne (Aug 26, 2011)

No, doesn't help as it's not the same panel and doesn't have the latch.

There must be a way to remove the metal plate.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi why not take a picture of it and post it maybe somone will be able to suggest something


----------



## harryboyne (Aug 26, 2011)

See post 14 - http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...gx620-front-i-o-panel-596738.html#post3413353


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Is it a actual screw ? if it is what type of head is on it


----------



## harryboyne (Aug 26, 2011)

It seems to have a standard Philips head. I can't get to it though, see pictures!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Can't you remove the card


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Are you trying to remove the circuit board from the bracket without removing the bracket from the PC?


----------



## harryboyne (Aug 26, 2011)

I am trying to remove the circuit board!! I can't work out how to remove the bracket but don't really care whether it is removed or not - I am just replacing the board!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

instructions Documentation


----------



## harryboyne (Aug 26, 2011)

I have removed the system board (see previous posts)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You have to remove the bracket with the board in attached then remove the circuit board.


----------



## harryboyne (Aug 26, 2011)

That is exactly what I am trying to do! I just can't work out how.

Ideas?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

There's a screw in the bracket to the case not related to the circuit board mounting.


----------



## harryboyne (Aug 26, 2011)

I cannot find this screw. There was one on the PSU that didn't make a difference.

I am really disappointed with Dell on this one because of such poor documentation!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What's straight down through the round hole in the metal bracket?
I know I've changed a few of these a while back, I don't remember anything out the usual.


----------



## harryboyne (Aug 26, 2011)

I've seen screws in some photos, but there is nothing through these holes - as you can see on the photos...


----------

